# id needed



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

was sold as rotala sp green


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks kinda like the 'Bangladesh' but it's hard to say from the photo. Less likely possibility is 'Nanjenshan'.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You scored a bargain if the plants were called rotala sp green, since the others usually sell for a higher price.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> Looks kinda like the 'Bangladesh' but it's hard to say from the photo. Less likely possibility is 'Nanjenshan'.


thanks, after doing some looking online it very well could be Bangladesh. I paid $5 for 10 stems 

I had never seen it before and dug the red stem. I figured it was worth the $5 to try and see. in 2 weeks it has grown almost 1" and has started sprouting all of the pink new growth. I think it likes the 2 weeks old MTS, 150 de halide and co2


----------

